

Show HN: Turn Your Google Calendar into a Gantt Chart - Schweigi
https://www.ganttplanner.com

======
Schweigi
I made Ganttplanner as a side project. It started all of by making a simple
Gantt chart library for Angular (angular-gantt.com) and slowly-slowly got a
real product. Would love to get some feedback on how to improve it further.

~~~
sloppycee
I think you need to show how it integrates with Google Calendar. Lots of
screenshots of your app, but no mention of what benefits are gained by
integrating with gcal.

Also, do some research on pricing models; I think some improvement could be
made there; maybe a mid tier, ~8-10/mo.

~~~
Schweigi
Thx for the feedback. I will look into it. I guess in general its also better
to have 3 pricing tiers instead of two.

------
dferlemann
That's pretty cool. I wonder if it violates Google's AUP.

~~~
Schweigi
I don't think it violates it but maybe you could point me in the direction of
which rule could be a potential problem. I'm using the official Google
Calendar API according to their guidelines/agreements.

~~~
dferlemann
That's good. I don't know. I've never read their policies.

